# Proyecto de estacionamiento por ultrasonido



## manuel de jesus carvajal (Nov 23, 2005)

estoy buscando un proyecto para probar los sensores ultrasonicos para estacionarse asi como tambien un diagrama completo para hacer un proyecto para estacionar el automovil.


----------



## MaMu (Nov 23, 2005)

Los sensores ultrasónicos no se manejan solos, deben disponer de una lógica de control, como es el caso que planteas. Puedes dar una descripción más detallada de lo que necesitas?

Saludos.


----------



## manuel de jesus carvajal (Nov 23, 2005)

lo que quiero es algun circuito para probar el  funcionamiento de los sensores ultrasonicos utilizados para estacionarse o algun circuito completo para estacionarte


----------



## Pablito_eyk (Ago 5, 2009)

Un poco tarde pera capas que sirva

Saludos!


----------



## xaviares (Jul 26, 2011)

hola, muy buenas llo queria preguntaros si sabeis algun circuito con un sensor ultrasonico para parking que cuando mi coche se acerque a la pared se vallan encendiendo led rojas i si esta lejos azul i si esta a distancia media unas verdes.. gracias si no os importa mandadme la respuesta a javier-l-c@hotmail.com


----------



## ciri (Jul 26, 2011)

Edit:


> hace un tiempo vi uno muy bueno.. creo que fue acá mismo..  que lo estaban tratando de implementar.. probaste el buscador??? mirá que era muy bueno y había mucha información... si lo encuentro se los traigo...


No es ultrasonido.. pero me encantó cuando lo vi..
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...iento-asistido-parking-aid-ultrasonido-33056/


----------

